# Door switch for closet lighting



## Overclocked (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to retrofit a door switch in 3 separate closets for lights. What is the best way to go about this? 

I've never done this old work before. My first thought to make the wiring easier was to use a N.C. alarm contact in the door wired to an icecube relay, since alarm wire would be easier to snake or even run exposed in the closet behind the trim, but that's getting a little too involved for a damn closet light.

Sometimes they go crazy piling up the jack and king studs when framing these doorways.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Amprobe Remcon relay and a NC ball contact. 
The ball switch can go in the top door frame. You can drill right up into the attic with a long bit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Amprobe Remcon relay and a NC ball contact.
> The ball switch can go in the top door frame. You can drill right up into the attic with a long bit.


 Door jamb switch, or Motion detector.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You could contact a refrigerator repair companies and hire one of the out of work eskimo's from an old refrigerator that turns on the light for you. It's a little known fact that every refrigerator has a little eskimo inside that turns on the light for you.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

A light with a built in motion detector is the easiest solution. The 120V door jamb switches can be a pain to retro install. The jb's are way too tiny.


----------



## Overclocked (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.


220/221 said:


> A light with a built in motion detector is the easiest solution. The 120V door jamb switches can be a pain to retro install. The jb's are way too tiny.


This sound best, but the customer wants fluorescent mounted to the wall right above the door. Will a built in motion detector work in this instance? If so, do you have a brand/model to recommend? This would be the best solution.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Overclocked said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> This sound best, but the customer wants fluorescent mounted to the wall right above the door. Will a built in motion detector work in this instance? If so, do you have a brand/model to recommend? This would be the best solution.


If that is the case I think that Speedy's suggestion is the better one. And I am not sucking up, I really believe that. Hey, Speedy, see ya at the picnic.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Overclocked (Aug 23, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> If that is the case I think that Speedy's suggestion is the better one. And I am not sucking up, I really believe that. Hey, Speedy, see ya at the picnic.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I think it's a great suggestion, I especially like the relay with built in transformer. But it's not nearly as easy as a built in motion detector :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Overclocked said:


> I think it's a great suggestion, I especially like the relay with built in transformer. But it's not nearly as easy as a built in motion detector :thumbsup:


I was just thinking about the fact that the fixture would be at such a close proximity to the wires after you drill up through the jamb.:thumbsup:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I was just thinking about the fact that the fixture would be at such a close proximity to the wires after you drill up through the jamb.:thumbsup:


I agree. You could even make a hole large enough to get your hand in to grab the wire. The fluorescent will cover the patch or blank cover.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Just use a nc magnetic contact switch


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

betterswitch's work real good for this


----------

